# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in rechter bovenarm

## Yv

Ik heb al een iets meer dan een maand pijn aan mijn rechter boverarm. Ik denk dat mijn spier is overbelast met squashen. Ik krijg nu ook pijn in mijn schouder. Ik heb wel eens gehoord dat als lang met een pijnlijk spier loopt, dat het kan overgaan in een ontsteking. Maar dan vraag ik me af hoe je dat kan zien, want wordt je arm dat ook rood? Weet iemand hier iets meer van?

----------


## Yv

Ik ben toch maar eens naar de fysio gegaan. Het bleek als eerste in mijn schouders vast te zitten en later mijn arm. Ik dacht dus andersom. Ik wordt stevig gemasseerd, wat behoorlijk pijn doet. Maar het helpt wel. Vandaag wat oefeningen erbij gehad. Ik voel het nog steeds, maar het doet minder pijn. Gelukkig maar.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Yv, 

Vroeg me af of je fysio ook een tijdbestek heeft gegeven voor je klachten? 

petra

----------

